# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Frag da Semana 25 *** Leilão ***

## Rui Manuel Gaspar

_Frag da Semana 25 *** Leilão ***

_*Foto do Frag
*



*Foto da colónia*





_Seriatopora Histerix_

*Nome latim:* Seriatopora Histerix
*Crescimento:* Rápido
*Grau de dificuldade:* Médio
*Luz:* Média a forte
*Corrente:* Média a alta
*Reprodução:* Fácil por fragmentação
*Côr:* Rosa



*********************************************

Este leilão termina no dia 15 de Julho de 2007 (*Domingo*) pelas 23:59H

As licitações terão de ser sempre arredondadas a (um euro)

Caso se observe alguma licitação nos últimos segundos, serão dados mais 5 minutos sucessivos a cada licitação do leilão.

Independentemente do prazo para o levantamento por parte do vencedor, o frag deve ser pago de imediato por transferência bancária para a nossa conta (NIB: 000702920002620000178 ) do Banco Espirito Santo

Caso a transferência não seja efectuada no prazo máximo de 5 dias úteis o frag será atribuído ao 2º membro com licitação imediatamente inferior.

Base inicial - 1 Euro

----------------------------------------------------------

Recordamos que a receita obtida pelo *Leilão Frag da Semana* se destina a angariação de fundos para o nosso fórum.

* O *Frag da Semana 24* é oferecido pelo nosso companheiro *Carlos Mota*.

----------


## HugoFilipe

5€

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Olá: a tarde...6

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Eduardo Pinto

boas 7 euros

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas

15

----------


## Cesar Pinto

seria possivel por uma foto do frag que está a leilao?

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

é possivel sim :Coradoeolhos:  
é um frags que ja está feito a umas semanas
mas este fim de semana emprestei a minha maquina a minha irmã,e estou a ver se ela ma devolve,para tirar uma foto decente :SbSourire2:  

em ultimo recurso uso o telemovel,não será muito boa mas dá para ter uma ideia :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

uma foto do frags

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  18 euros

----------


## Cesar Pinto

19€

----------


## Alexandre Lourenço

o vencedor do leilão tem que levantá-lo em mão ou o mesmo pode ser enviado por ctt?
fáço esta questão porque moro a 150km de lisboa.

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas 
20

----------


## Alexandre Lourenço

22 euros

----------


## Paula Exposto

23 euros

----------


## Julio Macieira

*Faltam 3 minutos*

----------


## Julio Macieira

*Faltam 2 minutos*

----------


## Julio Macieira

*Faltam 1 minuto

*

----------


## Julio Macieira

O Frag da semana 25 Foi atribuido a companheira Paula Exposto por 23

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

parabens  :Olá:  

manda-me uma mp para combinar-mos a melhor maneira de te enviar isso
a ver se consigo que chegue vivo

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Parabéns Paula :Palmas: 
Vindo do sistema do Carlos Mota, ficas com um frag de primeira qualidade :SbOk:  e seguramente que vai chegar aí bem porque se o foco de leds azuis que te enviei por correio normal colocado às 20:00 te chegou dois dias depois, por correio azul ainda será mais rápido e tratando-se de um coral deverá aguentar bem.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------

